# Toshi Straps??



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

I have just taken delivery of my JSAR and am looking for a suitable leather strap for it.

I have seen these Toshi straps on the forum and think this is just the sort of thing I am looking for.

I'm just wondering where they are available from??

Any help greatly appreciated.

Jon


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Toshi's are made by Toshi here on the forum. Normally you would just PM him, however you haven't got 50 yet so the PM system doesn't work for you. So if you keep an eye out I'm sure Rich will come along soon and help you out with some contact details.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

......and quick as a flash.....









Hi Jon

Drop me an email at richardbeard66(at)hotmail(dot)com and let me know the sort of thing you're looking for, and I'll see what I can suggest

Rich


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Or "as if by magic a Toshi appeared"









Am I showing my age?


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

bristolboozer said:


> I have just taken delivery of my JSAR and am looking for a suitable leather strap for it.
> 
> I have seen these Toshi straps on the forum and think this is just the sort of thing I am looking for.
> 
> ...


The Toshi straps look the dogs & I'm sure will suit the Jumbo SAR - So just how big is it in the flesh









Paul

EDIT - Cancel that I've just seen your other post :*****:


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I recommend them Toshi straps. I've got one and it's excellent. Fit's my Stingray perfectly.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

So, how many Toshis are there...and where are they located? (is it possible to do a map?)

Here's my first...










...but I'm in the queue for another.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive a couple......

No doubt the first of many..


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Just one so far


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Another one here ..




























Great straps for sure.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

well obviously I have a couple (ish)









Here's a couple I've made recently:

_Seiko 300m Tuna_










_Enzo Mechana EMV_










Rich


----------

